# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Cà Mau - Du lich Ca Mau

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Cà Mau* - *du lich Ca Mau*

Cà Mau là tỉnh ven biển ở cực nam của Việt Nam, phía bắc giáp tỉnh Kiên Giang, phía đông giáp tỉnh Bạc Liêu và biển Đông, phía nam giáp biển Đông và phía tây giáp vịnh Thái Lan. Ai nghĩ đến Cà Mau cũng đều nghĩ đến nơi cuối cùng của tổ quốc: Mũi Cà Mau, đến với điểm du lịch Mũi Cà Mau, du khách được thăm cột mốc toạ độ quốc gia, ngắm rừng, ngắm biển, chiêm ngưỡng ráng chiều ẩn hiện trên vùng trời biển bao la.



_Trên đường ra đất mũi, bạn sẽ thường xuyên được thấy cảnh sông nước và mây trời mênh mang_




_Rừng U Minh

_


Mũi Cà Mau là nơi duy nhất trên bờ của nước ta có thể ngắm mặt trời mọc trên biển Đông và lặn ở biển phía Tây. Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Bến Tre để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.


*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Du khách đến thành phố Cà Mau có thể đi bằng đường bộ (350 km từ TP.HCM) hay đường sông (130 km từ Cần Thơ) và đường hàng không tại sân bay Cà Mau.

*Với phương tiện công cộng*

Bạn có thể mua vé xe khách, vé tàu hay vé máy bay tại các đại lý vé. Khi mua nên tìm hiểu luôn về thời gian xuất bến, lịch trình cụ thể, các điểm có thể đi qua.

*Với phương tiện cá nhân (xe máy hay ô tô)*

Từ Sài Gòn, có thể xuất phát theo hai hướng là từ vòng xoay Phú Lâm (Q.6) hay Q.7 (hướng cao tốc Trung Lương).

Các du khách di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân từ Sài Gòn – Cà Mau thường đi và về trên hai cung đường khác nhau để kết hợp tham quan các tỉnh.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân nên mang theo đầy đủ giấy tờ xe, tuân thủ theo các quy định an toàn đường bộ như mũ bảo hiểm, bao tay, kính, tốc độ xe… Mang theo điện thoại có chức năng định vị để tiện di chuyển.

Phương tiện di chuyển từ giữa các địa điểm của Cà Mau chủ yếu là ca nô hay thuyền.

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Mỗi mùa, Cà Mau lại mang một vẻ đẹp khác nhau để bạn khám phá và tìm hiểu. Song nếu đến vào tháng 7-8 âm lịch, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức cái ngon đúng vị của ba khía Rạch Gốc

----------


## thietht

Vườn quốc gia Mũi Cà Mau

Khám phám rừng U Minh

Về Cà Mau Tham Quan Hòn Đá Bạc

Chùa Monivonsa BoPharam (Chùa Khmer)

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Nghinh Ông - Cà Mau (14/02 - 16/02)

Lễ hội Vía Bà Thiên Hậu - Cà Mau (23/03)

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *Tour du lịch Cà Mau* - *Tour du lich Ca Mau* được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Hồ Chí Minh - Cà Mau - Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 990.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour khám đất mũi Cà Mau (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 1.850.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Cà Mau: Khu Du Lịch Hòn Đá Bạc – Nhà Bác Ba Phi – Rừng Quốc Gia U Minh Hạ (1 Ngày) - Giá 740,000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Cà Mau

----------


## thietht

Tiết canh cua 

Ẩm thực vùng sông nước Cà Mau

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Phố Xưa (126 Phan Ngọc Hiển phường 9 Tp.Cà Mau)

Nhà hàng Phượng Vỹ

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Best CM  (463C Nguyễn Trãi, Phường 9, TP Cà Mau)

Khách Sạn Hải Châu

Khách sạn Ánh Nguyệt (3 sao) (207 Phan Ngọc Hiển, phường 6, Thành phố Cà mau)

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch bụi tại Cà Mau

----------

